# Notating conventions



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

When a composer orchestrates a work and their are multiple parts within a wind section, does he write out each individual part, or does he write chords and there are accepted conventions within a section about who plays what note?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

MarkW said:


> When a composer orchestrates a work and their are multiple parts within a wind section, does he write out each individual part, or does he write chords and there are accepted conventions within a section about who plays what note?


Individual parts wont have chords, just the notes for a single player - but the full score will often have more than one part if they can be clearly notated.

https://www.talkclassical.com/woodwind-and-brass/


----------

